# Duragloss rinseless wash



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have you used it yet Dave


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> have you used it yet Dave


I wish I had some to try bud, theres none in this country yet I don`t think 

It`ll be good but will it be as good as ONR ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I wish I had some to try bud, theres none in this country yet I don`t think
> 
> It`ll be good but will it be as good as ONR ?


don,t know we'll have to see how it compares. if its like the shampoo then it will have a good chance of of beating ONR.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Good to hear! Never heard of DG planning something like this.

Looking forward to the first reviews...


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Due to be released next month i believe,looks very promising.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd love to try it, loved aqua wax so that must be decent.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmmm interesting. ONR is very good though.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Interesting. ONR still leads though. DG's 901 shampoo is the best money can buy.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Duragloss Rinseless Wash
Is anyone selling or tried this yet ? :tumbleweed:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

No one in the UK yet I know DG UK are looking to order some very soon


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

burger said:


> No one in the UK yet I know DG UK are looking to order some very soon


Cheers, it`ll be good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Will be interesting to see if it's a competitor to ONR's versatility, or closer to
CG Hose Free in terms of performance. I reckon the dilution rates will need
paring down for the UK's much softer water too. At those shown, it'll probably
smear like crazy...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The few that have used it on Autopia seem to like it Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Dave,


DIESEL DAVE said:


> The few that have used it on Autopia seem to like it Steve


Well, Alex at Serious Performance has it in and its price point makes it very
competitive when compared to the ONR+Wax - I've ordered a bottle whilst
the free MF cloths offer is still on - until 21 Feb (!)

Will let you know how I get on...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Well, Alex at Serious Performance has it in and its price point makes it very
> competitive when compared to the ONR+Wax - I've ordered a bottle whilst
> the free MF cloths offer is still on - until 21 Feb (!)


Been looking at it Steve but since trying ONRWW I`m holding out for a gallon of that


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Received my package today - tried out the Duragloss - I'm very impressed
though I gotta work on the dilutions. A quick heads-up guys - totally ignore
the dilution rates shown on the bottle, unless of course you do have water
as hard as it is in the USA. I mixed a QD with 6 capfuls to 1.5 ltrs and I'm
fairly sure that I overdid it. So halve the amounts shown, at least!

Burning question - is it a serious competitor to ONR? In a word: yes!

The bottle refers to a presently non-existent MSDS sheet - I've dropped
DG an email with a request for it. I'll do a proper review once I've done a
few more trials, here's today's effort...








Ignore the wheels, that's for tomorrow 

Oh, and those cloths that Alex is offering for free? They are of such good 
quality, you'll invent jobs just to use them; get your orders in guys, they're 
just abfab :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Order placed but no acknowledgment yet! I do hope it arrives by the weekend!


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

I think this is a bit better than ONR wash and wax. The finish looks deeper and shinier with Duragloss. The only downside is sometimes the red/pink particles clump together and are not that easy to remove from the wash pail.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

You`ve convinced me Steve I`ve bought a gal :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

C0NAN said:


> I think this is a bit better than ONR wash and wax. The finish looks deeper and shinier with Duragloss


I don't know about the ONRW+W, but I agree about the depth and shine,
though it is borderline glassy. It's certainly not as glassy as the Eco Touch 
waterless wash is. The erm fragrance is a bit herbal and tad sickly, can't quite 
put my finger on what plant; not sure I like it - my hands stink of it!

I've received the MSDS and there's some clear warnings about protecting
your eyes - that'll be key when spraying it as a QD, though with the halved
dilutions in the UK, it'll be less serious. I can't imagine adding 3 fluid oz to 16
for making a QD, talk about overkill - I think I'll start again with 32:1...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> You`ve convinced me Steve I`ve bought a gal :thumb:


A gallon - wow. Look forward to your views on this. More competition is good news

Lowiepete, so would you say this is as versatile as ONR.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> The erm fragrance is a bit herbal and tad sickly, can't quite
> put my finger on what plant; not sure I like it - my hands stink of it!


Now ya tell me !


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> A gallon - wow.


A US gallon :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Lowiepete, so would you say this is as versatile as ONR.


Ummm, that's a tad too early to say. I need the weather to warm up a tad
so I can try testing it as a clay lube etc. I need to emphasise, ONR this _isn't_!
Though from my brief initial testing, it'll give ONR a run for its money. Although
I'm upbeat, I haven't tested things like evaporation rates where ONR excels!
The drying time today was dead slow, but with temps struggling to reach 5degC
even in the sun, that wasn't a surprise.

I'm a bit off with OPT products atm; I'm not sure that dealers get treated fairly 
by them wots in the USA. That not only reflects in the Dollar / Pound price 
parity, but also in the way that we're treated as almost 3rd world.



DIESEL DAVE said:


> You`ve convinced me Steve I`ve bought a gal :thumb:


Goodness Dave - how many cars do you wash?:doublesho I've got fingers and toes Xd
that you like it...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Andy Bray (Apr 3, 2008)

Just ordered some.:buffer:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Goodness Dave - how many cars do you wash?


Not many pal I just ain`t got the energy thse days but its the maths ...around 7 times the amount of product for 3 times the price 
Oh I`ve added a bottle of Aquawax too, I`ve only had the trial size before


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

I personally like DG Rinseless better than ONR. Better scent, leave a better gloss due to added Aquawax and I feel it cleans slightly better. I have never tried Aquawax though as I am told Meg's UQW is way better than Aquawax.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Is anyone else totally confused by the term Aquawax? It sounds like a complete
contradiction of terms - wax and water are meant to be mutually exclusive.
Do a search for it and it gets attributed to several manufacturers. So, is this a 
generic product that's adopted / blended with native specie of potion? As for 
finding out what Aquawax consists of - like does it contain carnauba, forget it...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Aquawax is fully synthetic... You never tried it Steve?
The name has always been there and it's not a new product... I think as others have come onto the market doing slightly different things over the years it's not helped, but it's really a qd that gives a very crisp shine and add's a little protection without cleaning.

.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Alex,


Serious Performance said:


> Aquawax is fully synthetic... You never tried it Steve?


No, not really. Not being snobbish, but the marketing of it tended to put me
off - and then everyone started using the term, just confusing the issue still
further... Anyway, you're right about the sharp finish - it's borderline glassy,
but it's growing on me :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Order delivered spot as expected (cheers Alex) and the complimentary cloths are really nice :thumb:


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

mmm tempted to try this for the summer


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Wish I'd seen this to get the free cloths. I'd have given this a go over summer - probably still will. I like the idea of saving time on my wash and if it gives the finish of aquawax - I'm in


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Spoony, as I've said to 330i in my section, I'm sure I can sort out the cloths if you wanted to order


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Guys, I think I've encountered a problem. Well, it's a problem for me because
it introduces an extra cleaning step. In my posts on #931 I've referred to the
slow drying times, mostly because when I use a QD cleaner, ONR being the
prime example, I much prefer it if there isn't a need for a final drying wipe. 
However, my ongoing tests have shown that this isn't the case with #931. 
It does need a final buffing step!










This is what I came out to this afternoon, after a very brief shower. Those
are not water-spots as we know them. What really confused me was that
there was no trace of these marks on the glass. That had been cleaned with
an FK product, so I could discount the possibility of dirty rain. The only other
possible explanation is that the rain has somehow re-activated a residue that
I had not wiped off through a proper drying process, and it dries flat instead
of shiny.

Anyone who follows my posts on waterless / less water washing will know my
mantra of never using _dry_ MF cloths unless you are absolutely certain that
a surface is clean. So, to me, this is a major drawback and the ONR is still
never going to be far away...

There is one other possibility, in that I may still be using it way too strong.
Just like the CG Hose Free Eco, there could be issues with using it where
water is much softer than in the USA, which are obviously their prime markets.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Your correct Steve, DG rinseless with AW just like ONRWW does need a buff after the the drying wipe for the best results.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

used this today,very impressed,i used 50ml to 10l of water in my bucket,presprayed the panels first with the same dillution in a sprayer.
the mixture felt very lubricated and cleaned brilliantly!defo require a final buff after drying?
cant wait to try it as a qd!


----------

